# want to jam(comox valley)



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I feel like I'm the only guy over 50 that likes to play metal and heavier rock.If there's anyone in the area (regardless of age) that is into forming a band ,or a band looking for a guitarist I look forward to hearing from you. Mike


----------

